# Post your clown pics.



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My true perc's nesting in a bed of palys.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

My tomato clown before i sold my tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Clownin Around:




























--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> [snapback]1050852[/snapback]​


lmao u rock!!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

My Clown I had clownin around
View attachment 63925


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

illnino said:


> [snapback]1050852[/snapback]​


Hey no senior pictures.







J/K I figured someone would post a circus clown pic. LOL


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol. mauls, i was laughing at how funny i am for like 3 minutes.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

raptor, im just a junior as of today.:rasp:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> lol. mauls, i was laughing at how funny i am for like 3 minutes.
> [snapback]1050900[/snapback]​


cut yourself some slack and say........ 5 minutes


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

here's my freakin huge clarkii named Clark (damn I am original).


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice LTA









--Dan


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice Clowns guys









Heres another of mine, mad because Im using his personal cleaning service without his permission:










More pics here <---

--Dan


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice clowns guys. 
How aggressive are your clown? I have a maroon clown which is the bad a$$ in my reef tank. here's a pic. not a good quality since it is off the camera phone


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

This bad a$$ bites me everytime I clean my tank and it is harassing one of my fire shrimp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Maroons will do that









Beauty of a fish.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice clowns


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah moroons are the meanest of the lot. Then true percs a close second.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Yeah moroons are the meanest of the lot. Then true percs a close second.
> [snapback]1053676[/snapback]​


Close second? Really? I would say Sabaes, and Saddlebacks.

Out of all the Clowns Ive seen, and read about, I would say Tomatoes are the nicest! Never heard a bad word about Tomatoes (although Im not a huge fan of them).

--Dan


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

those are some really nice pics and clowns


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

You had to go and post your Black Percs, didnt you Innes?

Im gettin a pair of those this summer







Awesome fish!

--Dan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice clowns everyone. ill post mine soon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome clowns everyone. they do have personality, i'll say that much.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i want a clown


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone have an onyx pair. i hope to own a pair someday.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

In the future i will. I have a line on a local breeder. he just got them so it will be awhile.


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

damn i wish i had a salt water fish, i'll get one one day, those clowns are awsome, good job guys


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Black Onyx True Percula Clownfish 
pic
View attachment 64603

price








SW - Black Onyx True Percula Clownfish - Pair (Papua New Guinea) $ 199.99


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my next project i am going to do is going to be a 12g nano cube reef set up with 2 ocellaris clowns. i like the ocellaris more than the percula because they keep a very nice white and orange coloration while the percula can get pretty thick black colorations on them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Those prices are steep. I saw some at a LFS for $120 CDN









--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a couple new of my clown:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptor said:


> In the future i will. I have a line on a local breeder. he just got them so it will be awhile.
> [snapback]1058169[/snapback]​


I think Rob on RC breeds them. pretty good prices too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my old clown


















oops...wrong clown..lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

thePACK said:


> my old clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off!










--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my old clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah well my clown can kick your clowns ass..... if yours had its teeth removed and was thrown on the floor first.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of m maroon clown and my moorish idol they love each other they are always together.
moroon clown
View attachment 65064


morron clown and his best bud the morish idol
View attachment 65065


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Genin said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > my old clown
> ...


hahahaha, still think it would take a little bit more then that to change the difference of the outcome of that fight.









J-Rod


----------

